# Custom Regulators



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have a custom (not from a retailer) co2 regulator under your stand? Post a pic! It's always cool to see what some of you are using.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I will post mine as soon as my setup is ready!!! Just need a post body and bottle I wish I would have held onto the first one you made me


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I will post mine as soon as my setup is ready!!! Just need a post body and bottle I wish I would have held onto the first one you made me


It's silly how things come and how they have to go sometimes. I found a picture of it for you:


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

My favorite Victor VTS series.

Specs:
Victor Regulator VTS 253A-320
Ideal Solenoid 52-1-12
Burkert 6011 Buna Seal Solenoid
Swagelok Fittings




























Concoa 212 Series


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

How I miss it, hoping the new one doesn't disappoint I have it stripped waiting for the post body


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bump! C'mon guys, don't hold out on me.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's my Victor I've been using for the last few years. The Clippard solenoid has been replaced by a Burkert and the JBJ bubble counter has been replaced by an inline BC on down the line.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I use to have Clippard solenoid. After I have experienced leaks from them I stay away and go with Burkert.


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

this is my dual swagelok dual solenoid stainless matheson


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

With Burkert and the JBJ bubble counter and 10lb tank.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's silly how things come and how they have to go sometimes. I found a picture of it for you:


Oldpunk, I'm curious about how you guys manage the alignment of the fittings so well. For instance, in the above photo, you have several 90 degrees fittings, and you've lined them up perfectly to keep both bubble counters aligned and that nice 45 degree drop coming down to the T fitting. Does the Teflon just allow some wiggle room for adjustment, or is there a method to somehow get the locked down position to be precisely where you want?

Also, on the build above, do you recall if you are coming off the regulator with a hex reducing nipple 1/4" male to 1/8" male before going into the solenoid body?


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's silly how things come and how they have to go sometimes. I found a picture of it for you:


How did you get the picture from under my tank???


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ I have spies...

It just takes some practice. I believe that's a 1/8 x 1/4 reducing nipple.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll take some pics of mine tomorrow when I'm not feeling so lazy. lol


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Re-build since that picture was taken with a single mouse solenoid with 2 outputs.


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is mine from Maknwar


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Those airproducts minis are sweet. How do you like it so far?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Nvladik bought my regulator


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Blue ribbon in the epic category:EOTD worry warts: Meet your God! LOL @ DIY Regulator  









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9113_EOTD3c.jpg

Flow meter is dwyer rotameter:5-50cc/min range calibrated in air








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=8901&title=bubbles_a_secondc.jpg









http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=8900&title=CO2_ratesc.jpg


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to stay away from this thread...its making my AirProducts setup look bad and making me want to spend money on a new rig.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

freph said:


> I need to stay away from this thread...its making my AirProducts setup look bad and making me want to spend money on a new rig.


X2. My metering valve is almost bigger than my regulator and I can't think of a way to make it look cool. Getting packages from Swagelok is always awesome though.


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> Those airproducts minis are sweet. How do you like it so far?


It could be better but i still like it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

KTern said:


> It could be better but i still like it.


What would you change to make it better?


----------



## KTern (Mar 2, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> What would you change to make it better?


Max working pressure is about 20psi so any atomizer is out of the question. I still like it. needle valve has been constant since the first day, so there is nothing bad about the regulator other then i can't run it on any atomizer. Not that i need to because my large Ista Max Mix is doing a pretty good job at diffusing. Having option would be better that is all


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a work in progress: (spare parts I couldn't resist in the sns)










This metering valve is awesome! One knob gets you close and the other lets you make really fine adjustments. It's kinda like having a swagelok 's' series and a ideal valve in one body (with more resolution). I think the reg will likely get a paintball conversion and end up in the sns. The metering valve is totally over-kill and will likely end up on a victor sgs I haven't been able to do anything with.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> Here's a work in progress: (spare parts I couldn't resist in the sns)
> 
> This metering valve is awesome! One knob gets you close and the other lets you make really fine adjustments. It's kinda like having a swagelok 's' series and a ideal valve in one body (with more resolution). I think the reg will likely get a paintball conversion and end up in the sns. The metering valve is totally over-kill and will likely end up on a victor sgs I haven't been able to do anything with.


That's a pretty sweet metering valve. How much does one of those generally run new? I know I'd kill for one of those SS Swageloks with the black vernier handle....yum. :icon_mrgr


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think this model goes for something like $265 and up new. Mine is obviously used.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Couple o quick picks of my newest setup:



















Craig


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

That's pretty nice, Craig 

I just put this one together this afternoon. It's being pressure tested at the moment.

















I don't know what it is, but I do sure like these Victor VTS252 units. I hope it's new owner likes it too.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Mmmm dual stage regs in both brass and SS goodness.... :drool: How much did that rig run you, oldpunk?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

freph said:


> Mmmm dual stage regs in both brass and SS goodness.... :drool: How much did that rig run you, oldpunk?


I think I charged $230 something shipped for the above Victor. What I charge varies a lot though. If I get a good deal, I pass the savings along.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I think I charged $230 something shipped for the above Victor. What I charge varies a lot though. If I get a good deal, I pass the savings along.


...I'm definitely hitting you up in the future, or you can let me know whenever you have something good in. I'd gladly take it off your hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## alish74 (May 19, 2012)

This is my first rig, that I have built. All the parts I have received from *maknwar*, so many thanks him.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bump for more inspiration!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Couple o quick picks of my newest setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does the strap that hold your your tank attach to the wall?


----------



## Industry (Nov 6, 2011)

I ould love to build one. Where do you guys get your parts?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Industry said:


> I ould love to build one. Where do you guys get your parts?


I get the actual regulator from eBay and the rest of the parts through various online vendors and sometimes I have to use a local distributor. If you take a look at the how to build a regulator thread (found in the sticky at the top of the equipment forum) I believe I left a lot of links where you can get stuff.


----------



## Industry (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like you put quite a bit of work into that thread. thank you for helping us noobs. :thumbsup:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Just bought this Mathewson 3813






looks mean


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Just bought this Mathewson 3813 looks mean


Mean is an understatement. Sweet rig. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Now I need to call Frank to get a tank to go with it


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Now I need to call Frank to get a tank to go with it


The Tower, eh? 100% ADA swag in your house. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I would swap out that metering valve on the matheson. That is a medium flow valve which might be ok, but you would be much better served with an slow flow swagelok or an ideal valve.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

fplata said:


> Just bought this Mathewson 3813
> View attachment 52594
> looks mean


That looks like a single stage Matheson, yes?


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

herns said:


> That looks like a single stage Matheson, yes?


That's a dual stage.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

fplata said:


> Now I need to call Frank to get a tank to go with it


Fplata, you sound like me. I'm building a stainless steel dual stage regulator first, and _then_ I'm going to order probably a 60-P from Frank to go with it. Nice looking regulator!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

SaltyNC said:


> That's a dual stage.



Those are one of few regulators I'm looking but barely comes on e_bay. Most Mathesons models are huge regs like Concoa's 212 series. But they are built like tanks.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yes sir it's a dual stage with a fixed fist stage


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

fplata said:


> Just bought this Mathewson 3813
> View attachment 52594
> looks mean


well done, it is really a nice one and the post body parts are well arranged.
The Matheson 3810 series is one of the best regulators, there were 5 of them been through my hand and the complete systems were all show quality.

will show you something later with the real Matheson Top dog, a 9460 regulator:icon_mrgr 

3810 dual output with single metering valve unit.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Where have you been man? I thought you quit TPT.
Welcome back.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Thought I revive this thread and add a picture of my new twin regs.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Where did you get yours from?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I made this one the other day.










Turned out to have a internal leak and has since been dismantled.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Oldpunk. If I send you one of my ADA regs, can you put a nv like the one on the picture. I know ADA uses metric threading


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Where did you get yours from?


I built them last night.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

nvladik said:


> Thought I revive this thread and add a picture of my new twin regs.


Ahh, the new NV craze....got mine today as well. I'll be redoing my rig as soon as I can get my hand on a SS 1/8" MNPT x 1/8" hose barb.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

fplata said:


> Oldpunk. If I send you one of my ADA regs, can you put a nv like the one on the picture. I know ADA uses metric threading


Do you have a picture of the reg? Specifically a photo of the needle valve connection to the regulator.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Here you go sir


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You could do it, but I don't think its going to be worth it. It would be a heck of a lot easier and cheaper to just run it in-line. This metering valve is almost as big as your reg.


----------



## Lotto (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty happy with this build, my first dual regulator build (took me over two years just to get all the parts), using it on a small 5.5g tank but hopefully will last me about a year before I need to refill it (5# canister at about 1 bps). Had a few hiccups along the way but I'm so happy to have finally completed this!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Once you get all the parts how long does it take to build one? It looks like these custom built units are better than the retail ones.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Patriot said:


> Once you get all the parts how long does it take to build one? It looks like these custom built units are better than the retail ones.


If you have the DIY know-how, maybe an hour at most?

Even if you didn't, instructions for assembling the parts can be found online, so it shouldn't be too difficult.

The hardest part is sourcing the parts.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

fplata said:


> Here you go sir
> 
> View attachment 55955
> 
> View attachment 55956


looks like a leland regulator plus the smc AS2000 series needle valve...

:confused1:

with the right adapter(BST fittings) it is possible, you can actually place the solenoid before the needle valve. it is pneumatically safer, because the pressurized co2 stored(in between the needle valve and the solenoid) "rush" to the rest of the tubing space, while the solenoid just open.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Once you get all the parts how long does it take to build one? It looks like these custom built units are better than the retail ones.


don't worry, you got hook up,


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> don't worry, you got hook up,


I'm not worried at all. It just looks complicated to me. There is no way I could figure that stuff out. You guys are pretty smart.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

damn, you fix the fighters....:confused1:, we are at a much lower level, lol


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

a rare full stainless steel Airproducts regulator, not the commonly seen nickle plated "pseudo" SS Airproducts.
and the burkert 2822, Parker H3L.

























next Stainless steel project:
Parker Hannifin IR6000 regulator, Parker SS fittings ready, Parker metering valve ready, still need a Parker Hannifin C series solenoid to make it an all PARKER


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> damn, you fix the fighters....:confused1:, we are at a much lower level, lol


Maybe a jet engine seems easier because I've done it for some time now. It's wierd because I can fix a jet but know nothing about car engines. lol


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Maybe a jet engine seems easier because I've done it for some time now. It's wierd because I can fix a jet but know nothing about car engines. lol


put a jet engine in your car, :icon_lol:

Will give you good news about your unit before next Monday, good enough to show it here.
btw, be prepare to empty your pocket:flick:





Just kidding, only cover the parts cost as service member appreciation.
Aim high


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Bettatail said:


> put a jet engine in your car, :icon_lol:
> 
> Will give you good news about your unit before next Monday, good enough to show it here.
> btw, be prepare to empty your pocket:flick:
> ...


I cant wait to see it!! First time I had something made for me. I want to thank you again!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Finally got a couple regs with out issues...

Here's one of them:


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Swapped out my cylinder today and took the opportunity to rebuild my rig. I was proud enough of it that I wanted to share 

Concoa 212 reg, stainless CKD 4w solenoid, Parker HR3 metering valve. Down the line there's a Swagelok 1/3 check valve. All SS parts, mix-n-match from my stash, which mostly comes from Evilbay. Tylok, Duolok, Swagelok, Parker, and possibly something else. Solenoid has BSPT ports, so I needed NPT to BSPT adapters, and since 316 fittings would have cost an extra $15 each, I went with 304.

Not sure about the long-term durability of the solenoid, we'll see what happens. And I wish I'd turned the last elbow downward. Will probably do that. And the CGA nipple/nut is brass. Eventually I'll replace that with chrome or SS. But, overall, I like the look.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice work, Kev! I loves me the Concoas. 

My personal regulator is very similar to yours but I put it together a little differently. I do like my end fitting in the up position though. 



















Bettatail, what are you using for a regulator these days? I've always been curious...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

The current co2 system:
Reg is Concoa 412, 125psi max output, the rest parts are custom ordered clippard mouse solenoid(18V DC, Viton seal) and swagelok S series metering valve. 
don't have any picture of this system though.

it is really coincident we all have Concoa, but not the same series.
thinking about a Victor system for the second planted tank(90G tall), can't do the multiple output on one pressurized system because two fish tanks are in different rooms, need separate systems.
Guys, what is your choice of Victor reg?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bettatail said:


> Guys, what is your choice of Victor reg?


If I had any choice of the victor line to build myself a reg? I'd go for a HPT100. I just love the smaller size and rarity. I'm not really a fan of solid stainless regulators. Brass is easier for me to work with.

Edit - Now that I've thought about it. I wouldn't use a victor at all if I had my pick of whatever. The smoothest operating reg I've ever had was Stainless Parker. That was the only SS reg I wish that I'd held on to. The porting inside that thing was a thing of beauty. I have yet to see Victor put that much engineering into any of their units.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a special place in my heart for VTS250's. But if you want something less yellow, I've always liked the dull silver look of the HPT270/272. And I use an SGT160 for building and testing purposes - it's nice, but not a favorite. I suppose the SGT500 would be the "premier" Victor model, but the look doesn't really do anything for me.

My next project is to replace my VTS450 with a new GO CYL20. I have the naked reg and metering valves (splitting to two tanks), Burkert 2822 is on the way, and am looking at WIKA or Ashcroft gauges. Planning on doing it with all Parker fittings, I think (though I had to squash the idea I had, partway through, to buy an IR6000 and find a Parker solenoid). I have everything mapped out, but need to order the fittings. I'll check my local ParkerStore at lunch tomorrow (near work), and see whether Amazon (which has most of what I need) is cheaper. I've found Amazon to be cheaper than any other online Parker retailers. Really wish Parker sold direct to public - I figure their retail markup is the primary reason their parts are more expensive than Swagelok. I've also had zero luck in finding a Parker SS CGA320 nipple, though I have a couple nuts (found them cheap on Evilbay, and I think they're from EWAL before Parker bought them - still the same model #). Anyway, I should be able to get a nipple from the retailer.

If anybody has a line on a low-watt SS Parker solenoid at a reasonable price, lemme know. Otherwise I'll stick with the Burkert 2822.


----------



## Africancichlids637 (Sep 14, 2012)

I love my Y12-215 too. running nicely so far.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Africancichlids637 said:


> I love my Y12-215 too. running nicely so far.


nice!

here is a new set, a rare Concoa 332, look the same as Concoa 312 but a stainless steel body instead of chrome plated brass.









and finally, put up the Parker Hannifin IR6002.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

There are a lot of sweet regs in this thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

